# Basic All Grain Recipe



## beermonster17 (19/1/11)

Hi all,
I have just started out in the noble art of brewing form the grain instead of from kits and am all ready to go except for a few decent recipes. I have looked in the recipe database and it is hard to find a simple recipe involving a couple of base grains and one type of hop for flavour and aroma. Your help would be very welcome i love all beers cheers,
beermonster17.


----------



## nala (19/1/11)

beermonster17 said:


> Hi all,
> I have just started out in the noble art of brewing form the grain instead of from kits and am all ready to go except for a few decent recipes. I have looked in the recipe database and it is hard to find a simple recipe involving a couple of base grains and one type of hop for flavour and aroma. Your help would be very welcome i love all beers cheers,
> beermonster17.



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1302

Nothing simpler or more basic than this.
Haven't brewed this myself but the recipe looks good, nothing to go wrong.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (19/1/11)

Golden ale has more than a couple of grains but that's your brew shops worry, it is the one hop all the way through though, just about to crack one :super: 

The good doctors Ale


----------



## warra48 (19/1/11)

Although it has 4 malts, but DrSmurto's Golden Ale is a permanent favourite of many on this forum, and the malt bill is simple enough.
You can use whatever single hop you fancy.

I brewed it today, and used Cascade all the way (I'm not a fan of Amarillo). I used WLP001, but US05 is the same in dry yeast, and works perfectly well and is simple to use.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=502


----------



## beerbog (19/1/11)

warra48 said:


> Although it has 4 malts, but DrSmurto's Golden Ale is a permanent favourite of many on this forum, and the malt bill is simple enough.
> You can use whatever single hop you fancy.
> 
> I brewed it today, and used Cascade all the way (I'm not a fan of Amarillo). I used WLP001, but US05 is the same in dry yeast, and works perfectly well and is simple to use.
> ...



Completely agree. (Although I'll stay with the Amarillo) :beerbang:


----------



## argon (19/1/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Golden ale has more than a couple of grains but that's your brew shops worry.



Yeah I agree... It doesn't matter what the malt bill is really. You treat it the same once it's mashing. To be honest no matter how "complex" the recipe is it takes the same amount of effort on brew day. (possible exceptions are large % rye or wheat of course) So brew something you like, just keep your process simple... Your recipe can be anything you want.

Grab a couple of your fav beers from the bottle shop and search for some clones. That way you'll be brewing what you like.


----------



## Nick JD (19/1/11)

If you can control your ferment temperature, get some Czech Saaz and some German Pils malt and some liquid euro lager yeast and google "Pilsner Urquell recipe". 

Dive in the deep end with the ultimate SMASH (single malt, single hop).


----------



## beermonster17 (20/1/11)

Thanks guys!


----------



## quack.sawbones (2/12/11)

Thanks for all the tips on this one. Looks like its going to be a GREAT Christmas for Mad Lab Brewing!

:kooi:


----------



## iralosavic (2/12/11)

warra48 said:


> Although it has 4 malts, but DrSmurto's Golden Ale is a permanent favourite of many on this forum, and the malt bill is simple enough.
> You can use whatever single hop you fancy.
> 
> I brewed it today, and used Cascade all the way (I'm not a fan of Amarillo). I used WLP001, but US05 is the same in dry yeast, and works perfectly well and is simple to use.
> ...



I haven't done any AG brewing yet, so just wondering: how do you know how much water to add when mashing and then how much to add again preboil to result in the recipe quota of 20L?

Also, with the hop timing, do you read it backwards as in 60m = right at the beginning of a 60min boil and 5m = 5 minutes before the end?

Sorry for hijacking, but I figure these answers will benefit anyone who found this thread by searching like I did! Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (2/12/11)

iralosavic said:


> I haven't done any AG brewing yet, so just wondering: how do you know how much water to add when mashing and then how much to add again preboil to result in the recipe quota of 20L?
> 
> Also, with the hop timing, do you read it backwards as in 60m = right at the beginning of a 60min boil and 5m = 5 minutes before the end?
> 
> Sorry for hijacking, but I figure these answers will benefit anyone who found this thread by searching like I did! Cheers



Send me a PM with your email and I will email you the pdf of the golden ale (if that recipe is what you are after). That deal does for anyone.

The pdf enables those without beersmith to get a brewday printout that lists how much water to add, what temperature water to add for each step and when to add the hops. 

You are right - 60 min - start of boil, 5 mins = 5 mins from the end of boil.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------

